# Single Single Humbucker 5 way Switch 1 vol 1 tone.. Wiring



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this Diagram correct for this setup or should the Pots be 500k? Humbucker will be full sized 500k singles are 250k.

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am not seeing a diagram.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry Diagram suddenly appeared....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

No, not correct. That schematic is doing something funky with external resistors.

This seems more like it. I haven't been on that site for a while but they seem to have made it overly conplicated ?:

http://www.seymourduncan.com/wiring...,bridge-h,1-volume,1-tone,none,accessory-none


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the resistors are for the single coils. To match with the pots for the Humbucker. Just not sure in the diagram they show the pots to be 250k and not 500k.


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't get it why did you even post this?


bagpipe said:


> No, not correct. That schematic is doing something funky with external resistors.
> 
> This seems more like it. I haven't been on that site for a while but they seem to have made it overly conplicated ?:
> 
> http://www.seymourduncan.com/wiring...,bridge-h,1-volume,1-tone,none,accessory-none


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

My apologies. When I looked at your initial diagram I thought it was only a bridge humbucker - I thought the single coils were just greyed out in the diagram. 

On this diagram they dont show what value the vol and tone pots are:









I found this one on another site which says to use 250K for the tone and 500K vfor the volume. I guess with an HSS you're always stuck trying to comprimise between 250Ks being best for single coils and 500K being best for humbuckers.

http://www.synapticsystems.com/studios/evans/schem3.htm


----------



## Wileyone (Jul 23, 2011)

I think the resistors wired from the single coils at the switch to ground using 500k pots and not the 250k as in the first diagram would knock down the 500k to 250k for the singles only, or close anyway. I was just confused at the pots being marked 250k.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The "correctness" of that wiring depends on what you want to accomplish. As for pot value, the received wisdom is true...as long as you always leave the volume control up full. Once you start turning down to, say 8 or below,much if not all, of the tonal advantage is lost. So if you generally leave volume up full and only turn down when the phone rings or you think you hear someone at the front door, then go for it. If you prefer a darker tone, go for it. If you like to have a slightly brighter tone sometimes, use 500k or even 1meg.

I've mentioned this here before, but it is not familiar to all. If you like the N+B sound of a Tele or Les Paul, that wiring shown won't get it. *However*, if you simply swap the hot leads from the middle and bridge pickups at the selector switch, you will get: neck, neck+bridge, bridge, bridge+middle and middle. You forfeit one of the "cluck" sounds in exchange for neck+bridge. Some folks feel that is an unfair trade while others feel it makes for a more versatile instrument.

The virtues of using a 250k tone pot depends on your sound preferences and the native tone of the pickups. Treble always leaks out throughthe tone pot; more if the pot value is lower and the tone cap value higher, less if the pot is higher and the cap lower. The brightest tones will come from a 500k-1meg volume pot, 500k-1meg tone pot and a cap of .01uf or less. Darker, rounder tones will come from 250k volume and tone and a .022uf or larger cap.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

It doesn't matter which value of pots you use. 
I've used 500k in strats before. Sounds really nice to me. 
There isn't a hard and fast rule. 

http://www.dimarzio.com/faq#55/61/7584


----------

